# Unitronic Performance Software for 8S TTRS? & 8V RS3? 2.5TFSI? EVO - Now Available!



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

*Unitronic Performance Software for 8S TTRS® & 8V RS3® 2.5TFSI® EVO - Now Available!*










_*Unitronic®*_ is proud to announce the official worldwide release of its Performance Software for the 2.5TFSI EA855 EVO (DAZA) engine found in the Audi® 8S TTRS® and 8V RS3®. Unitronic’s Performance Software can be flashed directly through the vehicle’s OBD-II port with Unitronic’s _UniCONNECT+™_ Programming and Diagnostic Interface and through Unitronic’s worldwide Authorized Dealer Network. UniCONNECT+ provides Clients with the freedom to flash their Engine Control Unit (ECU) from the comfort of their own home or garage!






With baseline figures and data acquisition completed in stock format using Unitronic’s 8S TTRS and 8V RS3, Unitronic interprets the data and recalibrates the engine control unit to achieve optimal performance through an increase in boost pressure, optimized ignition timing, lambda, camshaft timing, and much more. Research and development of Unitronic's Performance Software continues with further dyno, track, and road testing, while closely monitoring running conditions through high-speed data logging tools and equipment to ensure maximum performance is achieved, while maintaining complete OEM-like reliability and drivability.










With hundreds of dyno runs and countless hours spent with a multitude of empirical data collected, analyzed, and real-world testing in the field completed, Unitronic Performance Software is optimized for maximum performance while staying within the constraints of the OEM hardware to ensure reliability and drivability resulting in Stage 1 (91 octane/98 RON) and Stage 1+ (93 octane/98 RON) ECU Calibrations. 










Unitronic's *Stage 1 Performance Software* is engineered for an otherwise completely stock vehicle, requiring no supporting hardware modifications, producing 476 HP/ 469 lb-ft of torque.










For Clients with access to 93 octane/98 RON fuel, Unitronic's *Stage 1+ Performance Software* further optimizes ignition timing to take advantage of the higher grade fuel, producing an increase in output to 505 HP/496 lb-ft of torque. Stage 1+ also does not require any other supporting hardware modifications.










Unitronic's 2018 Audi TTRS was the first of its kind into the 10's in the 1/4mi, running a [email protected] with a 1.65 60ft; using only Unitronic's Stage 1+ ECU Performance software. The car was otherwise 100% stock, including stock DSG calibration and stock 20" wheels/tires. We can't wait to get it back to the track and improve on our previous time using the production Stage 1+ ECU calibration.










Unitronic's Performance Software for the DSG DQ500-MQB is currently in development and will be available in the upcoming weeks! In addition, through its research, development, and testing on the dyno, street, and racetrack, Unitronic has identified many areas where the OEM/stock hardware components fall short in allowing for an increase in performance beyond what has been achieved with Stage 1 and Stage 1+. Unitronic is already in development on a full catalog of Performance Hardware products for the 2.5TFSI equipped 8S TTRS and 8V RS3 to complement its Stage 1 and Stage 1+ Performance Software, in addition to allowing for further progression to Stage 2 and beyond!










Unitronic's Performance Software is programmable directly through the OBD-II port and is UniCONNECT+ compatible. Within minutes, Clients can enjoy a total night-and-day driving experience.

UniCONNECT + is Unitronic's End-User Programming and Diagnostic Interface, which provides its Clients the freedom to flash their Engine Control Unit (ECU) from the comfort of their home or garage. It is no longer necessary to schedule an appointment at an Authorized Unitronic Dealer to have your Performance Software installed, removed, upgraded or reflashed. UniCONNECT + empowers its Unitronic Performance Software Clients with the freedom to tune their vehicle at their will.


*FEATURES*

*Engineered with Strict Industry Standards*
With over 10 years of experience with Bosch and Siemens engine management systems and calibrations, Unitronic is able to utilize its expertise, industry leading tools and equipment to ensure an optimal calibration; delivering maximum performance, while maintaining complete OEM-like reliability and drivability.

*Extensively Tested Under Various Driving Conditions*
Development begins using Unitronic’s in-house Maha Chassis dyno housed in an environmentally controlled cell; closely monitoring a plethora of operational data, utilizing industry leading calibration tools and resources. Beta calibrations are then tested in street and track scenarios, using multiple cars under various driving conditions. This engine calibration strategy ensures Unitronic Performance Software delivers maximum performance, OEM-like drivability and reliability anywhere in the world. Unitronic Performance Software is only released to its Clients once development is thoroughly completed in accordance to Unitronic’s strict standards.

*Factory Safety Limiters Retained*
OEM “fail safes” are retained within the ECU calibration. Close monitoring of all operation parameters ensures that engine operation stays within factory components limits, resulting in reliability.

*Optimized Responsiveness, Smoothness, Drivability, and Comfort*
Unitronic’s ECU calibrations are engineered to improve engine response and reduce low-end lag. Unitronic’s Performance Software has gained worldwide recognition and is well known for its broad powerband, with smooth power delivery, maximizing responsiveness and “area under the curve”, under normal and hard acceleration.

*Optimized Maximum Output*
Unitronic’s ECU Calibrators deliver the maximum power output while staying within the operational limits of the factory engine and drivetrain components. Specifically, this results in the highest engine performance without sacrificing the reliability of the engine, turbocharger, or other engine and drivetrain components.

*Power Delivery Perfectly Optimized Throughout the Power Band*
Aligned with the OEM strategy, the calibration is designed to offer a large flat torque plateau to provide a smooth and linear power band. Maximum torque output is achieved sooner and maintained longer which creates a broader torque plateau and greater area under the curve. This results in an improved acceleration and optimal engine operation.

*Improved Fuel Efficiency*
Optimized timing and injection in cruising condition allows for an improved fuel efficiency, under normalized driving conditions.

*Ignition Timing Precisely Calibrated for Higher Octane Fuel*
Engine calibration optimized to take advantage of higher fuel quality to extract maximum energy from the combustion. Therefore, when using a higher octane fuel, more power and better fuel efficiency will be achieved.

*APPLICATIONS*


2018 Audi TTRS (8S)
2017-2018 Audi RS3 (8V)
Unitronic Performance Software and UniCONNECT+ for the 2.5TFSI EA855 EVO (DAZA) engine is *AVAILABLE NOW* through Unitronic's Worldwide Authorized Dealer Network. 
Locate a *Unitronic Authorized Dealer* today!


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

*Unitronic Performance Software for 8S TTRS® &amp; 8V RS3® 2.5TFSI® EVO - Now Available!*

Wow, fantastic news! I have your stg 2 on my ‘13 TTS and love it. Seeing this makes me even more interested in the new RS!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

*Unitronic Performance Software for 8S TTRS® &amp; 8V RS3® 2.5TFSI® EVO - Now Available!*

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3-Owner (Aug 10, 2015)

Good job Uni. I saw a TTRS at the track today with our time attack. It sounded great and looked awesome. 500WHP with just a tune a few bolt ons. What a great engine and turbo from VW/Audi.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

Improved our personal best with our 8S TTRS running a [email protected], picking up 3mph since our last time out. Using only our Stage1+ ECU Performance Software with pump gas, stock DSG calibration, full weight, and stock 20" wheels and tires. Stuggled for traction all night. Plenty more to come as we continue with development and testing of our upcoming DQ500-MQB (TCU) Performance Software.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

amazing

i miss my old mk2 ttrs

i remember when tunes first came out with the mk2 ttrs tuners struggled (usa and europe), there were misfires and stuff like that going on until they finally cracked the code. they were blaming all sorts of things like plugs, etc but it was just the soft

any surprises here you had to tackle?

the old motor was bullet proof, i am curious how well the new aluminum one will hold up. too bad they made it ugly underneath to cover it up with plastic, i wonder why, mass production cost savings?


----------

